# Nikon D50 shutter actuation count?



## stsinner (Mar 17, 2009)

I thought I had found this somewhere before, but when I called Nikon I was told that there is no way to find out since I have the pictures being renamed automatically when they're stored.   Their advice was to look at the picture file name number, but that's long been changed when I started saving by date.  

Does anyone know how to extract this information?


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 17, 2009)

There is a way for the D50 shutter count to be "read". I am 350 kilometers from home, but once I get back tomorrow night I will be able to give you more exact info. 

In the meantime, you can likely beat me to the answer by simply googling "how to find shutter count".


----------



## hossmaster (Mar 17, 2009)

if you look in your exif data, it will show Total Pictures down towards the bottom, atleast that is how InfranViewer shows it.


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 17, 2009)

So does Opanda... but I have a Nikon specific utility at home, I am just having a brain fart in trying to recall the name of that specific utility.


----------



## stsinner (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks, Jerry..  Two Nikon service techs have told me now that it can't be found on Nikons, other than by looking at the number of your last picture, but I really think I remember seeing it somewhere in the exif.


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 17, 2009)

Well, I own 3 Nikons (E8800, D200, D700) and all 3 have this ability (total shutter count in the EXIF), so I do not know what to tell you. Try doing the google, I am sure you will find the answer before I can get home tomorrow evening.
Edit: Here, I did th 10 second google search for you. This is the utility I was thinking of:

Really Useful Software for Nikon DSLRs

*Want to know the Mileage of Your D50*, D70(s), D2H(s), D2X, D200? 

*Preview Extractor has an extra feature to extract the shutter count embedded in the picture. Run it on JPG or NEF files that came out of D50*, D70(s), D2H(s), D2X or D200.


----------



## stsinner (Mar 17, 2009)

Dammit, Jerry, you're so helpful, but you have to preface with the 10-second google nastiness..  Come on, man...  Can't we all just get along...


----------

